#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Drive in show Duo

## Dj Bjornnie

Hey,

Ik ben hier nu al een tijdje gewoon voor de lol aan het rondkijken en heb nu zelf ook maar eens een account aangemaakt. :Big Grin: 
Ik ben in het dj wereldje terecht gekomen dankzij mijn vader. Hij heeft vroeger ook wel eens gedraaid op wat (grotere)feesten hier in de buurt.

Nu heb ik dus samen met een vriend van me een half jaartje geleden een drive in show opgestart en zou wel eens willen weten wat jullie er van vinden.
Ik heb inmiddels 6 keer op een feest gedraaid.

Apparatuur

Geluid
2x dB Technologies Cromo 12
2x Behringer B212D ( Worden alleen op grote feesten midden/achterin de zaal gezet)
Behringer Xenyx 1204Usb
Akai equalizer
Numark Mixtrack
Rode M1 Microfoon

Licht

Showtec dj switch
2x Blacklicht
American DJ Gobo Splash
Blauwe lichtslang 5m
Rode lichtslang 9m
Een simpel spotje met draaiende kleurschijf

Effect

Eurolite N19 rookmachine



Binnenkort word het Showtec Compact opvouwbare led lichtset gekocht, er word ook uitgebreid met de Behringer Eurolive B1500D-PRO subwoofer en er word een belleblaas machine gekocht.


Het meubel is de Dj-Mts 6 van American Dj, daar hebben we een stuk gordijn doek voor hangen en houten platen gemaakt die op de ijzeren balken liggen.

Foto's







*Video van het opbouwen: Klik hier
*

----------


## Ericsamandj

Hoi,

Welkom op het forum.
je showtje ziet er voor een 13 jarige zeer netjes uit. petje af.
Heb je geen cd players mee? voor het geval je laptoppie crasht.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Inderdaad heel mooi setje voor iemand van 13!

Je kan goed zijn dat tijden veranderen. Toen ik 13 was nam ik 2 hifi spelers mee in een flightcase. Zou hebben gedroomd van een pc maar ja toen was een 1GHz pc ook nog snel en 512 mb sdram heel erg veel (A) Kortom leuk te zien dat tijden veranderen maar ik vind wel dat je een cd speler bij moet hebben voor als de boel crashed.

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

We hebben bijna altijd 2 laptops bij ons, een is soms voor de beamer en dient ook als back-up als de andere zou crashen.
Ik denk dat ik voortaan wel een gewoon cd spelertje mee neem.

Ik wil eerst het geluid en licht een beetje op orde krijgen en daarna ben ik van plan om een setje met dubbele cd spelers te gaan kopen.
Of ik koop de Koolsound CDS-110 als back-up.

----------


## dj-inkognito

je hebt idd een zeer leuk setje voor iemand van 13.

MAAR,

[LIST][*]idd een backup cd speler(dubbel) meenemen voor het geval dat werkt altijd[*]kabels netjes wegwerken en niet zo opgebrokt ophangen en laten hangen overal daar struikel je over en is je boel uit.[*]je doek niet met plakband van de -buitenkant- vast plakken dit ziet je publiek ook achterkant kan dat geen kwaad dat zie jij alleen.[*]ik zie witte verlengsnoeren. das echt een no-go bij een drive in zou deze op den duur vervangen voor zwarte[/LIST]
verder erg nette show voor je leeftijd.

hoe doe je dit met vervoeren? rijd papa elke keer mee....

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Die kabels moet ik nog 1x wat op verzinnen.
De kabel die je op de 1e foto aan de booth ziet hangen is van de microfoon. Dit was toen de best oplossing omdat hier de microfoon nogal vaak gebruikt werd (Prijsuitreiking). 
Die witte verlengsnoeren moet ik inderdaad nog een keer vervangen. Al geeft het met een blacklicht wel een mooi effect (maar dan moet het wel donker zijn)
Ik had het doek eerst met klitteenband vast zitten aan het meubel alleen bleef het klittenband niet vastzitten op het ijzer.. Daarom heb ik het nu als nood oplossing met tape vast zitten. Helaas was mijn zwarte tape ook nog eens op...
Met het vervoeren rijd mijn vader inderdaad elke keer.

----------


## SPS

Reserve CD spelertje is leuk natuurlijk, maar neem je dan ook 8000 nummers mee op CD???? Anders heeft je backup weinig zin....

Paul

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Ik neem altijd van de stijl de der word gevraagd op het feest dan zo'n 100 nummers mee als back-up omdat ik meestal de pc wel weer aan de gang krijg.
Ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat dat ding helemaal crasht ofzo.

----------


## Tom06

> Ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat dat ding helemaal crasht ofzo.



Tenzij er een malloot uit het publiek opeens doorheen beukt met zijn elleboog  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Tenzij er een malloot uit het publiek opeens doorheen beukt met zijn elleboog



 
ja uhu en daar kan de rest van je apparatuur wel tegen zeker?

----------


## Tom06

Het was alleen even een voorbeeldje dat het altijd handig is om een back-up cd speler/laptop mee te nemem

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Haha
ik snap het  :Smile: 
Ik neem vanaf nu altijd een extra laptop en/of cd speler mee.

----------


## DynaSpan

Welk zwarte doek heb je gebruikt voor je MTS-6?

Een gordijndoek maar waar gekocht?

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Welk zwarte doek heb je gebruikt voor je MTS-6?
> 
> Een gordijndoek maar waar gekocht?



 
dit is bij iedere stoffen zaak te koop voor een kleine 2.50 per meter ( 1.40 breed )

alleen is dit spul NIET geimpregneerd en dus verboden in de P.A wereld omtrend het brand gevaar. mocht ej ergens op een feest staan en er komt brandweer op bezoek heb je een boete aan je anus hangen.

----------


## moderator

euh... 





> alleen is dit spul NIET geimpregneerd en dus verboden in de P.A wereld omtrend het brand gevaar. mocht ej ergens op een feest staan en er komt brandweer op bezoek heb je een boete aan je anus hangen.



Naast je beeldende manier van schrijven ligt het (gelukkig) iets gecompliceerder.

Je kunt decorstukken, doeken, props ook zelf impregneren, een groot aantal winkels/stoffenzaken verkopen ook doek wat brandvertragende eigenschappen heeft.

Heel kort door de bocht bleren dat iets verboden is en dat je beboet gaat worden is iets te populistisch gesteld!

Aanvullend, de brandweer is in veel gevallen een controlerende instantie, die zal je eventueel naar certificaten van de stof vragen, desnoods een testje doen met de stof.
Een boete zullen ze niet geven, wanneer er een potentieel gevaarlijke situatie is zullen ze je vragen deze op te lossen.

----------


## DynaSpan

Is dat impregneren duur?

----------


## moderator

Ligt er maar net aan wat je gaat impregneren en hoeveel vierkante meters :Smile: 

ff googlen?

LOL..en wat krijg je dan als zoekresultaat... http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/tec...pregneren.html

----------


## dj-inkognito

@ mod danku. als we allen netjes blijven komt het goed.

het is OF verwijderen. OF een oplossing zoeken OF bij een hercontrole ( 2e x een boete, en die boete loopt in de 3 nullen :Wink:   en die boete geeft de brandweer wel degelijk. het is zelfs zo dat je bij een "aangekondigde" controle. ( veel in feesttenten etc ) de boete direct de 1e controle al aan je broek hebt hangen. er word van je verwacht dat je de regeltjes kent. 

Eisen:
- ALLE decoratie moet brandwerend geimpregneerd zijn met een door TNO goedgekeurd middel. en voorzien van een geldig certificaat. 


linkje! > KLIKBAAR 

100m² impregneer kost u 89 eurotjes kun je het niet voor laten doen lijkt me en echt theater doek is duurder dan die 89 euro.

----------


## moderator

Krijg alarmbelletjes voor malware wanneer ik op die link klik....

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Krijg alarmbelletjes voor malware wanneer ik op die link klik....



 
vaag, hier niets geen last van ( win 7 avast antivirus )
is gewoon een online shop. die impregneer verkoopt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> het is zelfs zo dat je bij een "aangekondigde" controle. ( veel in feesttenten etc ) de boete direct de 1e controle al aan je broek hebt hangen. er word van je verwacht dat je de regeltjes kent.



En terecht! :Cool:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> En terecht!



is zeker terecht, veiligheid staat voorop in MIJN ogen. helaas in die van een "áantal" anderen niet, die denken over regeltjes nog wel eens makkelijk. tot dat de verzekering bij brand op de stoep staat en de schade komt verhalen op je.

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Als ik ooit een controle van de brandweer zal krijgen dan pleur ik dat doek er denk ik gewoon van af.

't is inderdaad gewoon gordijn doek en ik zou niet weten of dat geïmpregneerd is.  :Confused:

----------


## mrVazil

dus je wacht liever tot het te laat is ipv nu maatregelen te nemen??

----------


## Roelande

ik begrijp toch niet waarom iedereen hier zo'n spel van maakt hoor...

Mocht die doek in de fik vliegen (zelfontbranding?) zal er rap nen emmer water over liggen hoor...

Geimpregneerde doeken zijn vooral voor backdrops die meters hoog in het plafond hangen, waar je niet zomaar aankan met een emmer water...


Brandweer gaat echt niet kijken of het doekje waarmee de dj tafel afgeschermd is wel brandveilig is, die mensen hebben wel wat beters te doen me dunkt.

----------


## laserguy

Tot er iemand voor je doekje loopt en ernstige brandwonden oploopt! En heb jij bij je discobar altijd een emmer water staan?
***verdomme gasten, zijn jullie dan echt te stom om te leren uit de fouten uit het verleden (brand met Kerst in een hotel in Antwerpen, brand rond nieuwjaar in Volendam, ...)?  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Daar dachten ze ook dat ze met een emmer water die paar takjes of die paar kerstboompjes gingen kunnen blussen. De doden en gewonden hebben bewezen dat dit niet zo was!!

NIET ALLES IS TE VOORZIEN!! DE ENIGE MANIER OM JE DAAR TEGEN TE WAPENEN: WERK ALTIJD MAXIMAAL VEILIG! GET THE SAFETY HABIT!!

----------


## Roelande

Geen emmer water, wel een CO2 blusser... (gelukkig nog niet moeten gebruiken)

De tafellakens van het restaurant/feestzaal zijn toch ook niet geimpregneerd? En vaak nog veel gevaarlijker omdat er kaarsen enzo opstaan...


Versta mij niet mis, ik probeer alles ook zo veilig mogelijk te doen maar binnen de mate van het financieel haalbare en het mogelijke.

Redenen waarom ik geen geimpregneerde doek (backdrop dus) gebruik als tafelkleed:

- snel haken en scheuren in het doek (flightcasen, tafelhoeken,...)

- vuile doek = droogkuis en opnieuw laten impregneren. Dus als de dj een pint omstampt over de tafel en je moet volgende keer iets deftig doen heb je het vlaggen.

- een simpel katoenen doekje is minstens even goed aangekleed en kost minder.



- meestal plaats ik alles op flightcasen of op een meubeltje  :Smile: 




Zoals eerder al gezegd, gebruik ik geimpregneerde doeken enkel voor backdrops die ettelijke meters hoog in het plafond bevestigd zijn. Omdat je daar simpelweg niet aan kan mocht het fikken.



edit: en het kerstboomverhaal, daar zal je brandvertragend doekje weinig tot niets aan veranderen hoor...

----------


## laserguy

> De tafellakens van het restaurant/feestzaal zijn toch ook niet  geimpregneerd? En vaak nog veel gevaarlijker omdat er kaarsen enzo  opstaan...



Is jouw probleem niet. Als dat in brand gaat, gaan ze niet achter jou aan maar achter de uitbater van de zaal. 




> Dus als de dj een pint omstampt over de tafel en je moet volgende keer iets deftig doen heb je het vlaggen.



Geen drank in de buurt van apparatuur. Basisregel.




> meestal plaats ik alles op flightcasen of op een meubeltje



Dan omzeil je idd het probleem en daar is niets mis mee.




> een simpel katoenen doekje is minstens even goed aangekleed en kost minder.



Aangezien de tafel van de DJ booth niet gigantisch lang zal zijn, is de kost van een deftig doek nog redelijk. Je moet geen kant-en-klaar afgewerkt doek hebben. Je kunt de geïmpregneerde stof ook kopen aan de lopende meter en het hoeft niet de zwaarst dempende kwaliteit te zijn.

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Ik zorg wel dat ik er voortaan een mooie brandblusser bij heb staan.
Ik zou niet weten HOE het doek in de fik zou moeten vliegen... Maar ik neem toch maar een blussertje mee.

----------


## stainz

Hoe het in de fik moet vliegen, misschien dat je huidige leeftijdsgenoten niet zozeer een bedreiging vormen. Maar als je draait voor een groep van wat ouderen die eens flink wat drinken wordt het gedrag soms onvoorspelbaar. 

En je hebt maar 1 gek nodig.

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

> Hoe het in de fik moet vliegen, misschien dat je huidige leeftijdsgenoten niet zozeer een bedreiging vormen. Maar als je draait voor een groep van wat ouderen die eens flink wat drinken wordt het gedrag soms onvoorspelbaar. 
> 
> En je hebt maar 1 gek nodig.




Ja oke dat klopt..  Achjah een brandblusser doet al wonderen

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Ik heb nu trouwens ook een website:

http://duo.afferden-limburg.nl/

Daar staan ook meerdere foto's op.
Onder agenda/foto's en dan gewoon op de linkjes klikken  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> ik begrijp toch niet waarom iedereen hier zo'n spel van maakt hoor...
> *spel? het gaat hier over mensen die in een zaal aanwezig zijn.....wil jij blijkbaar nier over nadenken.*
> 
> Mocht die doek in de fik vliegen (zelfontbranding?) zal er rap nen emmer water over liggen hoor...
> *zelf ontbranding is helemaal niet ter sprake dat weet je zelf ook donders goed. maar een kortsluiting in een van je apparaten kun je niet voorzien en hitte doet ook al wonderen.*
> 
> Geimpregneerde doeken zijn vooral voor backdrops die meters hoog in het plafond hangen, waar je niet zomaar aankan met een emmer water...
> *Absoluut niet waar. impregneren moet op ieder stukje stof. en is echt niet alleen voor metershoge backdrops ook voor het doekje dat voor je meubel hangt bijvoorbeeld.*
> 
> ...



amen.....!

----------


## Roelande

Dat de veiligheid van de bezoeker op één staat daar ben ik volledig akkoord mee.

Maar apparatuur dat zodanig kortsluit of verhit dat het een doek in brand kan steken, daar moet ik het eerste verhaal nog over tegenkomen hoor... Hete lichteffecten buiten beschouwing gelaten. Deze hebben dan ook niets te zoeken op het meubel.


Mocht het ooit zo ver komen dat het brandt,  biedt de CO2 blusser een effectieve oplossing.


Ik heb nooit de brandweer weten vragen naar een attestje van de doeken die niet aan truss hangen. 


Maar goed, waar maak ik me druk om, 90% van de tijd staat alles toch op kisten  :Smile:

----------


## showband

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCN-CeHd2Yg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDeSeDJdjtk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZt2IRJjMVs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRhvLChDxP0
enz

----------


## Roelande

1 is een rookmachine die door de versterker blaast

2 Zo'n speakers zet ik/iemand nooit op het meubel erbij wegens te lomp/te veel plek innemen

3 was dacht ik een sigaret in de strooien voering van een volgspotstoel? Plus op hoogte dus moeilijk bereikbaar met een brandblusser.

4 is Car audio Hifi gedoe met blijkbaar een twijfelachtige reputatie als je naar de comments kijkt :Smile: 



Maar ik snap het punt dat je wilt maken.

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Heb nu ook een link naar filmpje van het opbouwen toegevoegd in de eerste post.

1 is inderdaad een rookmachine
2 Heb ik niet eens.
3 jha ehhm.. ik heb maar 4 lichten en die hangen behoorlijk laag

----------


## mhsounds

> Mocht het ooit zo ver komen dat het brandt, biedt de CO2 blusser een effectieve oplossing.
> 
> 
> Ik heb nooit de brandweer weten vragen naar een attestje van de doeken die niet aan truss hangen.



Is niet geimpregneerd dus het kan ook gaan smeulen ipv. ontvlammen, dat ga jij niet doorhebben vrind...
Dan ben jij te laat met die CO² blusser.
Ik heb ooit eens bij een feestje een stukjes doek moeten opofferen (heb het wel standaard bij me) omdat de brandweer langskwam...
En dit ging tot de doeken op de staantafels.

In een poppodium waar ik hoofd techniek ben liggen er bovenop de dimmerkast meestal 2 stukjes doek die van het inkorten afkomstig zijn van:
- De backdrop (Fond)
- De poten (binnenkort ook van de friesen die we gaan plaatsen)
- Horizon/projectie doek

Backdrop en de poten zijn dezelfde partij dus daar voldoet 1 stukje doek in mijn ogen voor.

Onderschat dit nooit, een klein zaaltje zie ik sneller op een catastroffe uitlopen als mijn zaal, ik heb hulpdiensten in de buurt en intern heb ik ook een hoop.

Gewoon een tip  :Wink:

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Heb laatst weer een keer moeten draaien dus hier zijn wat foto's en een filmpje.

----------


## dj-inkognito

dat witte verlengsnoer kan echt niet, en ik hoop toch dat je hem naderhand nog vast hebt getaped o.i.d om ongelukken te voorkomen.......
je hebt zo te zien ook de goedkoopste oplossing gezocht voor je kabels.. ronduit gewoon slecht te noemen. ook gebruik je kins pluggen voor je uitgangs signaal??!?!! 
en het is een gigantishe rommeltje onder je meubel, ondanks dat je 14 bent zijn dit toch echt punten waar je op moet letten als je proffesioneel wilt worden, leuk dat je op zoon jonge leeftijd hier al mee bezig bent maar doe het wel goed :Smile:

----------


## DMiXed

@dj-inkognito Misschien ben ik de enige die er zich aan ergert, maar ik vind de reacties die je af en toe geeft wel erg fel! 
We hebben het hier over een 14 jaren oud jongetje die vol enthousiasme bezig is met zijn hobby en dat graag laat zien,
en dan ga jij hem afkraken met zo'n reactie? Prima als je wat kritiek en tips wilt geven, maar doe dat dan alsjeblieft opbouwend
en op een manier dat het vriendelijk over komt, dit werkt niet bepaald stimulerend.
Helaas hebben we niet allemaal de expertise om alles perfect te kunnen doen, en we zijn hier allemaal jong begonnen en hebben allemaal fouten gemaakt, zijn daar op een vriendelijke manier op gewezen, hebben er van geleerd en zijn toen met meer ervaring en een betere manier, maar ook vooral nog altijd met plezier(!) verder gaan werken. Laten we deze jonge man zijn plezier en zijn hobby vooral niet ontnemen door dit soort 'wanreacties' a.u.b.

Back on topic:
Je bent al aardig op weg, ziet er leuk uit, probeer inderdaad wel wat dj-inkognito zei je kabeltjes wat netter weg te werken onder je meubel,
zo val je er bijvoorbeeld minder snel over, en het ziet er gewoon een stuk netter uit!
Heb je verder iets van (basis-)licht? Want dat mis ik hier, een drive-in zonder licht vind ik altijd zo'n 'net niet'je :Wink: 
Probeer volgende keer dus op die paar puntjes te letten en je bent goed op weg!

----------


## Hengelosedrummer

> @dj-inkognito Misschien ben ik de enige die er zich aan ergert, maar ik vind de reacties die je af en toe geeft wel erg fel! 
> We hebben het hier over een 14 jaren oud jongetje die vol enthousiasme bezig is met zijn hobby en dat graag laat zien,
> en dan ga jij hem afkraken met zo'n reactie? Prima als je wat kritiek en tips wilt geven, maar doe dat dan alsjeblieft opbouwend
> en op een manier dat het vriendelijk over komt, dit werkt niet bepaald stimulerend.
> Helaas hebben we niet allemaal de expertise om alles perfect te kunnen doen, en we zijn hier allemaal jong begonnen en hebben allemaal fouten gemaakt, zijn daar op een vriendelijke manier op gewezen, hebben er van geleerd en zijn toen met meer ervaring en een betere manier, maar ook vooral nog altijd met plezier(!) verder gaan werken. Laten we deze jongeman zijn plezier en zijn hobby vooral niet ontnemen door dit soort 'wanreacties' a.u.b.



+1 voor DMXed

----------


## Hans van Demen

> . ook gebruik je kins pluggen voor je uitgangs signaal??!?!!



Weet iemand wat KINS pluggen zijn ??


@  DJ  Bjornnie   je hebt het mooi voor mekaar, en   _CHINC_ pluggen werken perfect !

----------


## djspeakertje

Cinch, een andere naam voor de welbekende tulpsteker...

Tis net als Behringer, we spugen er allemaal op, maar als het er op aan komt weet niemand hoe je het precies schrijft :Smile: 

Voor een 14 jarige: nette show, maar die witte stekkerdoos is dus echt NoGo. Wat kabels betreft, vanuit de zaal ziet het er netjes uit, en daar gaat het om!
Heb je al plannen om bezig te gaan met een beetje licht? Een basissetje (led) parren heb je voor een paar honderd euro al, en de boel ziet er ineens uit als een echte drive-in.

Edit: Probeer _alle kabels_  (dus ook je speakerkabels!) zo te laten lopen dat jij/andere mensen er zo min mogelijk over kunnen struikelen. In dit geval een kwestie van langere kabels, vanuit je meubel recht naar achteren en dan onder het podium door naar je speakers. Ook ziet het er vaak netter uit als je de kabels een paar keer om het statief draait, dan hangt de boel er niet zo raar bij (alleen met zwarte kabels :Wink: ). Een schakelaar op een stekkerdoos, ik ben er zelf niet zo'n fan van, maar als je er een stukkie tape overheen plakt is er niemand die daar problemen mee maakt, want je hele show plat laten leggen door 1 idioot die op de knop drukt is niet zo handig...


Succes, Daan

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Bedankt voor de tips.
Die witte stekkerdoos heb ik toen gebruikt normaal gebruik ik een zwarte verlengkabel en gebruik dan de stekkerdoos onder mijn meubel. Had alleen die kabel niet bij en heb het dus maar zo moeten oplossen.
Ook de tips over de luidspreker kabels zijn handig. Ik moet inderdaad eerst wat langere kabels kopen want anders kan ik het niet zo goed neerleggen.

Een lichtset word aan gewerkt. Zit te denken aan de compacte led lichtset van Showtec.
Microfoon werd toen heel erg veel gebruikt dus heb de kabel maar een beetje langs het meubel laten liggen. Om de 5minuten werd er wel weer door de microfoon gepraat op een wat grotere afstand en het ziet er ook niet echt uit als ik om de 5min een beetje die kabel sta op te rollen.

Heb er onder het meubel inderdaad toen wel een beetje een rommel van gemaakt.
De dozen en bakken heb ik normaal ergens anders staan alleen ik heb daar snel alles moeten opbouwen en geen tijd gehad om een geschikte plek te zoeken.
Achterafgezien had ik ze beter onder het podium kunnen schuiven.

----------


## SPS

> Bedankt voor de tips.
> Die witte stekkerdoos heb ik toen gebruikt normaal gebruik ik een zwarte verlengkabel en gebruik dan de stekkerdoos onder mijn meubel. Had alleen die kabel niet bij en heb het dus maar zo moeten oplossen.
> Ook de tips over de luidspreker kabels zijn handig. Ik moet inderdaad eerst wat langere kabels kopen want anders kan ik het niet zo goed neerleggen.
> 
> Een lichtset word aan gewerkt. Zit te denken aan de compacte led lichtset van Showtec.
> Microfoon werd toen heel erg veel gebruikt dus heb de kabel maar een beetje langs het meubel laten liggen. Om de 5minuten werd er wel weer door de microfoon gepraat op een wat grotere afstand en het ziet er ook niet echt uit als ik om de 5min een beetje die kabel sta op te rollen.
> 
> Heb er onder het meubel inderdaad toen wel een beetje een rommel van gemaakt.
> De dozen en bakken heb ik normaal ergens anders staan alleen ik heb daar snel alles moeten opbouwen en geen tijd gehad om een geschikte plek te zoeken.
> Achterafgezien had ik ze beter onder het podium kunnen schuiven.



Een prima volwassen reactie hoor! Jij komt er wel.

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Ik ben voor 17 Februari gevraagd om op het carnavals feest van de basisschool te kopen draaien.
Ik heb ondertussen langere kabels gekocht, een standaard lichtset van 8 par spots gekocht, helaas is er daar eentje van kapot gegaan dus die lamp moet ik nog even vervangen, en natuurlijk werk ik dan alle kabels weg.

Ik zorg dat ik dan wat foto's maak voor op dit forum  :Wink:

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Ik heb dus de 17e gedraait op het carnavals feest van de plaatselijke basisschool.
Het is allemaal goed verlopen en ik heb geen enkele tegenslag gehad tijdens het draaien.
De kinderen vonden het in iedergeval allemaal geweldig, ze stonden te dansen en te springen en hielden daar niet mee op.

Foto's van die dag:

----------


## Stoney3K

> @dj-inkognito Misschien ben ik de enige die er zich aan ergert, maar ik vind de reacties die je af en toe geeft wel erg fel! 
> We hebben het hier over een 14 jaren oud jongetje die vol enthousiasme bezig is met zijn hobby en dat graag laat zien,
> en dan ga jij hem afkraken met zo'n reactie? Prima als je wat kritiek en tips wilt geven, maar doe dat dan alsjeblieft opbouwend
> en op een manier dat het vriendelijk over komt, dit werkt niet bepaald stimulerend.



Helemaal mee eens! We kunnen met zijn allen wel moeilijk gaan doen over brandveiligheid van een stukje doek wat voor een DJ-meubel hangt, het feit dat hij 14 is en (eigenlijk) maar een paar uur per dag zou mogen werken, of het feit dat er natuurlijk niet op een KvK/VAR gewerkt wordt, maar vergeten we even dat we hier een bijzonder enthousiaste jongeman hebben die er duidelijk veel werk in steekt?

Wacht eens even, zijn we bijna allemaal niet op deze manier begonnen? Werden we toen ook door onze 'concullega's' op alle mogelijke manieren afgebrand omdat we een wit kabeltje in het zicht hadden of gingen we er keihard mee door omdat we er de grootste lol in hebben?

Wat ik hier zie staan ziet er hartstikke netjes uit en iets waar je in de basis een aardig eind mee kan komen. Vanaf nu kun je langzaam zorgen dat het allemaal nét dat professionele randje heeft (bv. het doekje vervangen voor een mooi meubel of voorzetbord) zodat je de mooie klussen binnen kan halen. Keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Compleet hoe het er gister bij stond

----------


## djspeakertje

Ziet er op zich prima uit, maar zoals bij bijna elke beginner: probeer je kabels weg te werken. Ze hangen er maar een beetje bij overal. Die witte stekkerdoos bovenop je lichtstatieven zou ik vervangen door een zwarte, en dan vastzetten aan de achterkant, zodat je er zo min mogelijk van ziet. 
In deze situatie snap ik dat je de lampen bovenop je lichtbalk hebt gezet. Als het qua hoogte kan zou ik ze er altijd onder hangen, vooral als je er wat meer hebt. Wat er namelijk gebeurd is dat die dingen een beetje naar 1 kant gaan leunen, en als en teveel gewicht aan 1 kant zit gaat je balkje verdraaien, wat het metaal verzwakt. Zo'n vaart zal het niet lopen, maar je geeft in een eerdere post aan dat je al 8 van die lampen hebt, en die effectlampjes tikken ook aan. Bovendien ziet je lichtbalkje er niet uit alsof het een heel heavy-duty ding is :Wink: .


Daan

----------

